# Post a song, that might offend somebody



## Electra




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## Forest Nymph

When I was a child it might have offended anyone in America.

In 2018 it might have offended a Hillary Clinton voter.

I spent my adolescent and adult life extending my kindness toward Eastern Europe and Russia just to be told by liberals that "Russians are bad" when I know differently from life experience. 

Make up your mind. Weave peace with the "enemy" or "other" them. 

I can't stand my own culture.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Energumen said:


>


I'm honestly staggered that I live in a world where Brown Sugar by the Rolling Stones is even as offensive or more offensive than suggesting that Russian people in general might not have the same goals as Vladmir Putin (and yes I know they don't because of my friend who actually lives there, and from intelligent people I've met who immigrated to this country 30 years ago) ...yeah my friend Eduard and that high school friend who married a black lady are both subversive capitalist defeaters. So am I. Fight me.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Well I'm sure this has already been posted but you can't deny the gender hate.






I've loved this song since my late teens. It's such a brilliant romance defiant of any cultural norms (and funny too).


----------



## Forest Nymph

Electrona said:


>


Everyone talks about Nirvana but this song and Diz Knee Land by Dada may have summarized the early 90s in Merica. I remember being very young and hearing this song and vaguely understanding what he was saying. There was such a culture pushing happiness and love, and we had punk and all that, but then there was a guy on MTV articulating it clearly.

I will never forget Dada though. I hum this song to myself sometimes. It was probably my very first exposure to explicit warnings about corporate culture. I watched Pump Up the Volume and Heathers, and I heard this song:

I just ran away from home
Now I'm going to dizz knee land
I just crashed my car again
Now I'm going to dizz knee land
I just robbed a grocery store
I'm going to dizz knee land
I just flipped off President George
I'm going to dizz knee land
I just tossed a fifth of gin
Now I'm going to dizz knee land
I just got cuffed a gin
Now I'm going to dizz knee land
Shot my gun into the night
I'm going to dizz knee land
I just saw a good man die
I'm going to dizz knee land
Hey
Kicked my ass out of school
Rolled me out into the street
Hitched a ride on a monkey's back
Headed west into the black
I'm going to dizz knee land

At that specific time there was a plague of commercials of people saying they were going to Disneyland because they won the World Series or because they graduated college. I was little and I WILL NEVER FORGET IT.

It probably seems like a silly song to someone who was 30 then but if you were 10 it was like someone red pilled you.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Electrona said:


>


Also, this deserves its own post, what I remember the most is him saying I THINK SEX IS OVERRATED TOO. Which is a scandalous thing to say in America but especially in 1989 or 1992 or whatever, omg, he just made some kind of asexual or at least intellectual statement about prioritizing anything over sex. This song was BADASS probably for that line alone.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Electra

Forest Nymph said:


> Also, this deserves its own post, what I remember the most is him saying I THINK SEX IS OVERRATED TOO. Which is a scandalous thing to say in America but especially in 1989 or 1992 or whatever, omg, he just made some kind of asexual or at least intellectual statement about prioritizing anything over sex. This song was BADASS probably for that line alone.


Hihihi, I think your right! h: Not everyone appreciate beautiful people in for example commercials playing on sex to sell things. Or in songs. That kids has to listen to. Is nothing private anymore... I bet it has made a lot of people feel like miserable and ugly loosers.


----------



## Bastard

Offend somebody in which way?


----------



## Aqualung




----------



## Wohpe




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## TranquilMindGun

Short People. One day i'm going to kick Randy Newman in the shin.


----------



## Electra

Well you kinda asked for it :kitteh:


----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

* *


----------



## Wohpe




----------



## VinnieBob

by the power vested in me by INTJ master Stephen Hawking I declare this song to be the official INTJ theme song


----------



## Mick Travis

> Louie, Louie - The Kingsmen
> obscene lyrics (taken from the original FBI file) compared to the actual lyrics


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

It's actually the not the full song... which I have somewhere and youtube doesn't


----------



## Sir Kanra

https://youtu.be/PXhrQplefhE


----------



## dismountedhussar




----------



## Paulie

I would say the president might be offended...if only he understood the song, lol!


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Judson Joist

This was intended as satire and Elfman's intent was to come up with the most disturbious song he could manage.






If you have any SJWs in your life, have them listen to this.






Do you...like...Oingo Boingo?
roud:


----------



## Mick Travis

Judson Joist said:


> Do you...like...Oingo Boingo?
> roud:


That sure sounds like a parody of right wingers, but...



> "I was hard-core left-wing growing up; I was a radical. And when I left that, I left it in a big way," Elfman explains.


Back to Boingo : Danny Elfman may have exhausted himself composing movie scores and TV themes, but he's getting renewed pleasure from the oddball rock band he founded and twice thought he'd retired - Page 3 - latimes

Thanks for the heads up. I'll no longer post this...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Judson Joist

Mick Travis said:


> That sure sounds like a parody of right-wingers


Why do people think capitalism is "right-wing?" It's not a political system. It's purely economic.



> the oddball rock band he founded


Two points. One, they were New Wave, not "rock." And two, they were originally a theater troupe known as The Mystic Knights of the Oingo Boingo and were founded by Danny's big bro Richard.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis

My GF has been creeped out by this song for years. It's even creepier with a 31 year age difference...





 @Aqualung @contradictionary


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## contradictionary

The song, the lyrics, her voice, creeps the hell out of me. I wonder if anyone would make this their wedding song :skeleton:


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Kaznos

* *




[Verse 1]
I have a whole lot of faith in my heart
And I have a reason to believe
I found an eternal sanctuary
And it’s been right in front of me

[Chorus]
I feel the love, I feel the freedom
I’ve seen all there is to see
I feel the spirit, I don't get judged
It comes unconditionally

[Hook x6]
Dogs not gods

[Verse 2]
The only time that I really have to kneel down
Is when it’s time to fill the dish
I’m not talking about the ones they’re passing around
That makes these pastors filthy rich

[Chorus]
I feel the love, I feel the freedom
I’ve seen all there is to see
I feel the spirit, I don't get judged
It comes unconditionally

[Hook x6]
Dogs not gods [x6]


----------



## musixxal

any r kelly song would work, but this one is particularly obnoxious


----------



## Forest Nymph

I really identify with this song, in a really strong way, I think it summarizes the Electra Heart album

But I can see someone being offended because of the themes of implied prostitution and potential suicide. There's also mention of the Holy Father, and gratuitous use of dubstep which offends some people because of just how it sounds. I sense that men who don't like the recent Gillette commercial also don't like this video.


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Wulver




----------



## GinAR5045

Mindless Self Indulgence- Bring the pain (Cover)


----------



## TricoFeathers

This guy has a few gems that could really offend the wrong crowd.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

TricoFeathers said:


> This guy has a few gems that could really offend the wrong crowd.


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Energumen




----------



## NeonMidget




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## Shade




----------



## Kaznos

Shade said:


>


This is tough. I mean anti-christian black metal bands doesn't risk much, the worst that could happen is a few butt-hurt but harmless Christian fanatics. I imagine going against Islam can be actually dangerous.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I listen to this song every week or two, and I have for the past 30 years, but I would be horrified if my roommates heard me listening to it, because they'd imagine I was a secret Trump supporter, like they really wouldn't understand because they're from Boston and Idaho and New York, and we all live in California and went to really progressive, liberal schools for environmentally related majors. 

It's nearly impossible to explain this song to anyone who wasn't born South of the Mason-Dixon line, unless they're an advanced study in Political Science and a fairly neutral personality. 

And no, I absolutely do not need any "help" from any of the conservative nationalists on this board to help me explain it either. Because I doubt they'd explain it the way it means to me: it's about the working class, it's about the people who weren't ever the plantation owners, it's about the people Bernie tried to save who would have voted for Bernie but were Never Hillary so chose Trump. It's about being raised with your great-aunts, your grandparents, actually knowing your great-grandparents for at least a few years of your childhood, having played with 2nd or 3rd cousins, knowing a huge family of "soft authoritarian" rule.


----------



## WickerDeer

I'm not really sure who this would offend, but the topic used to be taboo.

But this song makes me laugh:


----------



## Sybow

Shade said:


>


reminds me of this song:






Probably less direct in the song name, and perhaps less offensive due to using the term jihad over islam.

Lyrics:


* *





Get down on your knees and feed the illusion
Get down on your knees and prolong the delusion
Superstition is the religion of the feeble mind
Liberty and justice - The illusions of mankind

A dogmatic expression in every direction
There is no redemption in divine intervention
The world is a disease that cannot be cured
The truth is a voice that cannot be heard

Jihad - The twisted hands of faith
Jihad - In the name of hate
Jihad - The twisted hands of faith
Jihad - In the name of hate

Hate is the solution to life's evolution
Love is a high that you cannot sustain
For each age is a dream that is dying
And freedom is a whore that we love to adore

Jihad - To be touch by the hands of God
Jihad - To be touch by the hands of God

Hate is the solution to life's evolution
Love is a high that you cannot sustain
For each age is a dream that is dying
And freedom is a whore that we love to adore

Jihad - To be touch by the hands of God
Jihad - To be touch by the hands of God

A dogmatic expression in every direction
There is no redemption in divine intervention
The world is a disease that cannot be cured
The truth is a voice that cannot be heard


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Shade

Kaznos said:


> This is tough. I mean anti-christian black metal bands doesn't risk much, the worst that could happen is a few butt-hurt but harmless Christian fanatics. I imagine going against Islam can be actually dangerous.


I guess it depends on where you live, not sure a anti-islamic band would be in too much danger in the western world either, while any kind of anti-religious music I don't think is too welcome in certain parts of the world. Context matters. That band in particular is supposed to be from Iraq, though I've read there's some uncertainty as to how accurate that is. I like their music no matter where they're from, but it would certainly add some weight to their message if they really are from the Middle East.

@*Sybow* I actually liked that song way better than the one I posted, at least musically^^


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Cosmic Chaos




----------



## midnightdance




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Paulie

Forest Nymph said:


>


This song is hysterical!!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Forest Nymph

Paulie said:


> This song is hysterical!!


I know, right???? I love it!!! "I hope you die, I hope we both die!!"


----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Sybow




----------



## WickerDeer

This song probably needs a trigger warning, though possibly not since it's not in the debate forum. I imagine it could be quite distressing and triggering for some though, so be warned.


----------



## 74893H




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Sybow

Just to match the above song :tongue:

I don't see anything really offensive to these songs since you can't understand any words anyway, but thats me.


----------



## The Poet




----------



## The Poet




----------



## The Poet




----------



## 74893H

Sybow said:


> I don't see anything really offensive to these songs since you can't understand any words anyway, but thats me.


I know of plenty of people it would offend :wink:

But if we're going there now:


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## The Poet

for all the bitter single people


----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Charles Prince of Audio

https://youtu.be/xG3yGdQYwqg


----------



## threeblacksevens

https://youtube.com/watch?v=wTANmHJhbF8

_When the flames engulfed
The home of the brave
The stampede toward the border was in vain
Faces palmed, faces paled
As the wall they said would make them great could not be scaled

When the free-market
Fundamentalist steps on a roadside bomb outside Kandahar
Bleeding to death
I swear to Ayn Rand
I'll ask if he needs an invisible hand

You say not all cops
You say not all men
Yeah, you insist it's only 99%
There's nothing new for you to learn
Ok, sit back, relax, and watch it all burn!

The colossal waste of energy
Talent upon the talented
Freedom upon the free
This whole damn beautiful life
Wasted on you.
And me

God, are you there?
It's me, in the denim jacket
Are you receiving my prayers through the noise and cosmic static?
God, are you there?
Can you confirm I'm on the right goddamn planet?

The day the rapture came
A forgettable event
The clouds, they opened up
And not a single person went
To the chromatic whistle of a carousel calliope
Stomp the citizens of our clown, idiot, dingbat society

Uh!
Ah, Stomp_


----------



## HIX




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Pippi

Paulie said:


>


I'm more disappointed than offended. I thought you were supposed to be one of the honors students around this place.


----------



## Paulie

Pippi said:


> I'm more disappointed than offended. I thought you were supposed to be one of the honors students around this place.


lol!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## Paulie




----------



## spellama




----------



## Hexigoon

Mmm yes, a fine piece of exquisite art. :gentleman:


----------



## pwowq




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## spellama




----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama

_[11:47] * Bloodlord Mandokir yells : Ding! _


----------



## PsychReviews




----------



## ENIGMA2019

:laughing:


----------



## Whippit




----------



## spellama




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Trigger warning.


----------



## spellama




----------



## Shade




----------



## Mange

im sure someone posted this already but i dont wanna go through and look


----------



## TacoTach




----------



## 74893H




----------



## ReliK




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sir Kanra

Friend showed me this long time ago. Forgot it existed.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Shade

This week on "Why is this in my suggested videos?"


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Back when mainstream music was still good.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Some sadistic creepy song


----------



## 74893H




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Aqualung




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Lakigigar




----------



## attic

it is a bit old, and very childish, but still funny and a nice vent when angry about the politics they did (I am not really a forgive and forget person, I am more a stew in resentment kind of person...)
"hahaha, so damn ugly, moderate(conservative/right wing neo-liberal economics), pests... shotmoney on your lowered taxes... ... poopman, Slingman, dingman, it is you time to taste the whip... ...Carl bildt - freak!" and it goes on like that with insults and laughter.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sybow

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


First CD I bought was this single


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sybow said:


> First CD I bought was this single


A fellow fan  I like several of their songs. I think this made it more main stream









Do you like Skillet as well? How have you been btw?


----------



## Sybow

ENIGMA2019 said:


> A fellow fan  I like several of their songs. I think this made it more main stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Skillet as well? How have you been btw?


Skilleti s okay, not actively listening to it. Never actually did, but probably popped up mutiple times in my years while listening.

Good and bad, I guess. Thats life. Busy these days, working 5 days, even with corona around.

How about you? How have you been?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sybow said:


> Skilleti s okay, not actively listening to it. Never actually did, but probably popped up mutiple times in my years while listening.
> 
> Good and bad, I guess. Thats life. Busy these days, working 5 days, even with corona around.
> 
> How about you? How have you been?


I have been doing fine. I was teleworking a few days a week. Year end and beginning things are keeping me super busy. Covid is spreading like crazy around here. How is it there? I am just trying to keep my distance and take precautions although, others are not. My daughter just got in another wreck last week.  Luckily, everyone was ok, able to drive away from the scene and I talked him into letting me just follow him to an auto body repair shop of his choice and pay for it out of pocket. Which, I will be making her pay for but, at least, I will not be kicked from my insurance company and she did not get a ticket.


----------



## Sybow

Most people take covid here serious enough. Masks are mandatory in public transport and stores (Only grocery stores are open).
Haven't had any cases at work either, so I guess its going okay. Still spreading probably. Small amount of people protesting against masks etc. (Kinda worries me after seeing the US)

Sad to hear your daughter got in another wreck, but glad it all worked out.


----------

